# Browning 3 1/2 Stalker BPS



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Browning Stalker 3 1/2 BPS for sale
28" barrels with the Invector Choke system. 
Come with 3 chokes.

Great shape, $425

Call or Text 
Mark 801-362-3691


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Sale Pending


----------

